# Jewelled Gecko (Strophurus elderi)



## Jk888 (Dec 30, 2011)

title says it all just wondering if anyone owns are has photos of them 
Jewelled Gecko (Strophurus elderi)


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2011)

A few people do...or at least did a few years back... not much seems to be happening with them though.


----------



## james.5 (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you allowed to keep New Zealand geckos in Aus?


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 30, 2011)

JasonL and I nearly kept some a few years back  ...
There are a few people with them , but as Jason said you rarely hear much about them.



james.5 said:


> Are you allowed to keep New Zealand geckos in Aus?



Jewelled Gecko (Strophurus elderi) is an Australian gecko.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 30, 2011)

i would love some if anyone has any


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 31, 2011)

> i would love some if anyone has any



It can be arranged if you talk to the right people (not me) and own a small mint.... 

They are not cheap at the moment and if they ever become cheap it's gonna take a lot of time.

On the other hand you asked if anyone had photos. And I have some pics of a wild one if you want me to put em up say the word. ;P


----------



## zack13 (Dec 31, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It can be arranged if you talk to the right people (not me) and own a small mint....
> 
> They are not cheap at the moment and if they ever become cheap it's gonna take a lot of time.
> 
> On the other hand you asked if anyone had photos. And I have some pics of a wild one if you want me to put em up say the word. ;P



I'd like to see them, they are by far my favourite gecko.


----------



## levis04 (Dec 31, 2011)

Check out the last issue of scales and tails John McGrath is working with them.


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah mate put up pics if you have any !



GeckPhotographer said:


> It can be arranged if you talk to the right people (not me) and own a small mint....
> 
> They are not cheap at the moment and if they ever become cheap it's gonna take a lot of time.
> 
> On the other hand you asked if anyone had photos. And I have some pics of a wild one if you want me to put em up say the word. ;P





levis04 said:


> Check out the last issue of scales and tails John McGrath is working with them.



i shall look into this cheers mate


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 5, 2012)

Strophurus elderi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Strophurus elderi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2012)

wow fantastic shots of the elderi.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats is such a nice elderi, great pic as well


----------

